# Electric Tongue Jack Blocks Propane Tank Cover 21Rs



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2016)

Wanted to put an electric tongue jack, the Jack Quick 3500, on our 2007 21rs but after installing it, I couldn't get the propane cover tank cover back on. Tried every angle I could! Am I missing something, or do I need a lower profile jack? I've seen pictures of older 21rs' with electric jacks, so I know it can be done. Any thoughts?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Some have had luck with turning the jack 90 degrees. So rather than have the buttons face the back of the truck, they would face curbside of the trailer.


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

Same thing happened when I tried to put an electric jack on my 210trs. I just moved the propane tank holder back torwords the batteries. There was only 4 selftapping screws holding it in place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll give both a look to see if they could work for us.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds very familiar. Original factory configuration on our trailer prevented us from opening the truck tailgate. Turning it 90* did the trick.

Then, we had to replace the original Lippert electric jack because it failed causing the trailer come crashing down. (that's another story) The replacement "Brute" jack made using the hard shell LP cover impossible to use. My simple fix is to now use the soft type cover that has a zipper to access the valve. We would prefer the hard type, but oh well...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That is interesting. I had a 2008 21RS with a Barker 3500 power tongue jack and didn't have any issues with the factory tank cover. The only problem I ever had with that jack was that it would occasionally blow a fuse. I am currently using a Husky brute 4500 on my 250RS. It has been a great jack so far and I don't think it would have any more clearance problems than the Barker.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2016)

Looking at the new Outbacks and I think I see my problem. I have the large propane tanks, which have yet to be emptied, and I think if I go with a small tank in the front as the back up tank, the cover should clear. Duh!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine were 30 lb tanks.

Sent from my HTC One M8.


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Looking at the new Outbacks and I think I see my problem. I have the large propane tanks, which have yet to be emptied, and I think if I go with a small tank in the front as the back up tank, the cover should clear. Duh!


20lb tanks and 30lb tank are the same diameter, difference is the height.

Really once you remove your cover you will see the propane tank base only has 3 or 4 self-tapping screws holding it down. The holder itself has a bunch of different holes to fit different trailer frames and configurations. Just unscrew the self-tapping 10mm (If I remember correctly) screws and push it back towards the battery to the next notch and reuse the same hole that were there from the factory.

Problem solved and you don't have to downgrade to smaller tanks or pay for anything. It really is a free mod!


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a similar issue with our 301BQ and Barker 3500 tongue jack; I could not open the tail gate completely. I put up with this for several years then I realized I could easily rotate the head 90 degrees by loosening a couple of bolts/screws; tail gate now opens 100% when connected to the trailer. Depending how the jack is wired you may want to disconnect from the battery to realign . The tank cover has always been a tight fit with the electric tongue jack.


----------

